# Programm für Getreidelager



## rogseut (6 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Onkel hat einen Landhandel, und hat jetzt ein Getreide Lager an gebaut.
Die  Bestehende Anlage mit Trocknung und Silobefüllung hat Ihn jemand anders  vor ca. 10 Jahren gebaut und Programmiert. Der mechanische und  elektrische Aufbau kann sich echt mit dem einer Firma Messen. Im  Handbetrieb läuft die Anlage seit 2 Jahren. Nun soll sie noch  Automatisiert werden.

Hier eine Schematische darstellung.




Das  "Band 1" ist fest montiert, unter diesem hängt am "Schlitten 2" das  "Band 2" das in beide richtungen vördern und sich bewegen soll. Quer zu  "Band 2" ist das "Band 3" auf einem Schlitten 3 angebracht der durch die  ganze Halle vor und zurück fahren kann. Er soll immer die Position  unter dem einem oder anderem Ende von Band 2 halten. Das Band 3 kann mit  dem Schlitten 4 noch links und rechts gesteuert werden um in die Ecken  des Lagers zu kommen. An den Enden von Band 3 sind je ein Ultraschal  Abstandssensor Montiert. 

Die Position der vier Schlitten will  ich ganz einfach über einen selbergebastelten Ingrementalgeber bestimmen  den ich beim Start der Anlage an einem Endschalter Reverenziere, und  die Impulse in die reale Wegstrecke umrechne.
Nun möchte ich die Zonen 1 bis 6 nacheinander befüllen. 
Zone 1 von rechts zur mitte dann von links zr mitte, danach
Zone 2 von rechts zur mitte dann von links zur mitte, usw.
oder ich will eine Zone vorwählen die dann befüllt wird.
Die  Bänder sollen solange fördern bis der Ultraschallsensor anzeigt das das  Getreide ca. 50cm Abstand zu den Bändern hat und dann so lange nach  links fahren bis wieder ca. 1m luft ist usw. bis das Band nicht mehr  weiter zurück geht dann wird die Drehrichtung von Band 3 gewechselt  rechts zur mitte befüllt.
Bereits befüllte Zonen sollen Angezeigt werden und von der Befüllung gesperrt werden.

Bitte um Tips für eine einfach Lösung.

Möchte  das alles auf ein KTP600 Visuallisieren, und ein Schema der Halle  darauf Anzeigen. Möchte den aktuellen Schüttpunkt darauf Projektzieren,  nur hab ich bisher das noch nie gemacht. Muss den Punkt über zwei  Variablen in X und Y Achse verschieben können.

Danke schonmal im voraus. Werde hier den aktuellen Stand Dokumentieren. 

Bin Meister Elektrotechnik hab SPS-Fachkraft gemacht und ca. 2 Jahre Programmier Erfahrung.


----------



## HRO (6 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mein Onkel hat einen Landhandel, und hat jetzt ein Getreide Lager an gebaut.
> Die Bestehende Anlage mit Trocknung und Silobefüllung hat Ihn jemand anders vor ca. 10 Jahren gebaut und Programmiert. Der mechanische und elektrische Aufbau kann sich echt mit dem einer Firma Messen. Im Handbetrieb läuft die Anlage seit 2 Jahren. Nun soll sie noch Automatisiert werden.
> ...


 
Hut ab dafür dass Du "Meister" bist und einen "selbstgebastelten Inkrementalgeber" in einem EX-Bereich einsetzen willst.

Desweiteren mache dich noch schlau darüber wie sich Ultraschallmelder und Ex-Zonen miteinander vertragen.

3 Bänder zu steuern solltest Du allerdings mit "2 Jahren Erfahrung als SPS-Fachkraft" hinbekommen.


Mfg, HRO


Ich wette als Antwort kommt: "Was ist ein Ex-Bereich ?"


----------



## bike (6 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Bin Meister Elektrotechnik hab SPS-Fachkraft gemacht und ca. 2 Jahre Programmier Erfahrung.



Dann hast du doch die Grundlagen.
Jede Komponente für sich als Funktion programmieren und dann eine Schrittkette wann, was und warum getan werden soll. 
Dazu noch einen Aufruf für die Handfunktionen und das Teil funktioniert.
Die Visualisierung projektieren und an die PLC anbinden.


bike


----------



## jabba (6 März 2011)

HRO schrieb:


> Hut ab dafür dass Du "Meister" bist und einen "selbstgebastelten Inkrementalgeber" in einem EX-Bereich einsetzen willst.
> 
> Desweiteren mache dich noch schlau darüber wie sich Ultraschallmelder und Ex-Zonen miteinander vertragen.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst DU auf Ex Bereich, nur weil er von Zonen schreibt meint er kein Ex!.
Ein Getreidelager kann Ex-Zone sein , muß es aber nicht (Z.B. wenn nur Säcke gelagert werden und kein offenes Getreide mit Staubbildung).

Und einen "Inkrementalgeber" selber gebastelt ist auch bei Zone 21/22 kein Problem (Zwei Versetzte Zahnräder und zwei Namurgeber FERTISCH).

Ich mache mir eher Sicherheitstechnisch Sorgen, bei der Möglichkeit das band 2 frei fahren kann.

Welche SPS denn S7-1200 ?

Nach zwei Jahren sollte das eigentlich überhaupt kein Thema sein.


----------



## rogseut (6 März 2011)

*Ex Bereich*

Das mit dem Ex Bereich war auch mein erstes Wort bei der ganzen Sache.
Aber mit Ex Bereichen hatte ich bisher nix am Hut, mein Onkel konnte mir dazu auch nix sagen. Weis jemand wie hier eine große aus Beton gebaute Lagerhalle zu sehen ist? Hier wird das Getreide einfach nur auf große Häufen aufgeschüttet. Klar Staubt das aber wie gefährlich ist das?
Weil die Halle ist so schon einige Jahre in Betrieb und bisher gab es keinerlei Probleme seitens Ämter.


----------



## rogseut (6 März 2011)

*Inkremantal Geber*

Den Inkrementalgeber wollte ich mit einer Scheibe mit 6 Nuten und einem Normalen Ini bauen. Drehrichtung mache ich über das Schütz was angesteuert wird, das reicht mir voll aus.


----------



## rogseut (6 März 2011)

*Sicherheitstechnik und SPS*

Notauskette ist Zweikreisig ausgeführt und geht auf ein Sicherheitsrelais.
SPS ist schon älter eine 315 DP


----------



## MSB (6 März 2011)

Nun ja, wenn du ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen willst,
dann solltest du dir jemanden von der LGA/BG etc. ins Haus holen,
der sich mit Getreidelagerstätten und etwaigen Ex-Zonen etc. auskennt.

Wie jabba schon andeutet, muss das zwar kein Ex-Raum sein, aber aufgrund der Getreide / mehligen Stäube,
ist es bei deinem Aufbau doch relativ wahrscheinlich, das das ganze Staub-Ex tauglich (Zone ?) ausgeführt werden muss/müsste.
Natürlich weiß ich auch, das man mit derartigen im Landwirtschaftlichen Umfeld,
höflich ausgedrückt sehr "flexibel" umgeht ...

Bezüglich den Programmiertipps, wenn du 2 Jahre Programmiererfahrung hast,
dann solltest du diesbezüglich doch zumindestens mal eine paar Ideen / Ansätze haben.

Im übrigen halte ich das KTP600 von der Display-Größe für zu klein,
um derartige Wünsche wie du sie hast, sinnvoll visualisieren zu können.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Klärmolch (6 März 2011)

Mal kurz gegoogelt.
http://safety.cat.com/cda/files/2217202/12/Grain Dust Explosions.pdf

Ich wäre da auch vorsichtig.


----------



## rogseut (7 März 2011)

*@msb*

Komme halt an ein KTP600 günstig ran, denke das wird zwar schwer von der  größe her aber das sollte schon funktionieren, evtl. bekomme ich noch  für lau ein KTP1000 das mit Sicherheit besser währe.

Dingle seit 2 Jahren auf "Serienmaschinen" rum das heißt es werden  einzelne Bausteine mal hinzugefügt, oder geändert. Hab für eine reale  Maschine noch kein komplettes Programm geschrieben. Diller auch viel auf  FU´s rum.
Zwecks Programmierung hab ich da schon ein paar Ansätze  die ich noch weiterentwickle. Zwecks Ex soll sich mein Onkel mal  gedanken machen was er da machen will.

In der Halle ist weder Beleuchtung noch Steckdosen oder Schalter.
Es sind nur die Motoren, und ein paar Endschalter. Letztere könnte ich zwecks Ex wenn das was bringt auf Inis 24V Umstellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2011)

bitte geh das mit dem Ex schutz nicht so lax an, wenn da etwas passiert
zahlt keine Versicherung und du musst deinen Onkel mit durchfüttern.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 März 2011)

Wegen der EX-Geschichte meiner Vorredner : *ACK*



rogseut schrieb:


> In der Halle ist weder Beleuchtung noch Steckdosen oder Schalter.


 
Da hat sich wahrscheinlich auch schon jemand etwas dabei gedacht und deswegen das Alles nicht eingebaut.
Bedenke bitte, dass man Staub (fast egal von was) so richtig wunderschön zum Explodieren bringen kann und das auch noch mit minimalem Aufwand. Ein kleines Fünkchen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt (also z.B. das Öffnen eines Schützkontaktes) würde da schon vollauf ausreichen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 März 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wegen der EX-Geschichte meiner Vorredner : *ACK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und dem Staub ist es egal ob der Funken 24V oder 230V hat......


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Zwecks Ex soll sich mein Onkel mal  gedanken machen was er da machen will.
> 
> In der Halle ist weder Beleuchtung noch Steckdosen oder Schalter.
> Es sind nur die Motoren, und ein paar Endschalter. Letztere könnte ich zwecks Ex wenn das was bringt auf Inis 24V Umstellen.



Wie schon die Vorschreiber geschrieben haben, dies ist deine erste Baustelle.

Erst wenn dies geklärt ist, kannst du an eine Aufgabenstellung herangehen.
Das Programm ist, so wie ich es sehe, das kleinste Problem bzw Aufgabe.


bike


----------



## rogseut (7 März 2011)

*Funke*

Also ich denke mein Onkel soll sich da mal schlau machen, nur denk ich ein Asynchron Motor ist denk ich nicht die Funkenschleuter, ein Ini der elektronisch durchschaltet auch net so die Gefahrenquelle. Denke das da der Motor an sich bzw. die Lagerung der Bänder mehr Probleme macht wenn sich da was heißläuft.

Aber sicher das Thema Ex muss erst mal vom Tisch.
Mit sicherheit handelt es sich hier um eine feuergefährtete Betriebsstätte.
Also RCD Pflicht 300mA oder kleiner.


----------



## marlob (7 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Also ich denke mein Onkel soll sich da mal schlau machen, nur denk ich ein Asynchron Motor ist denk ich nicht die Funkenschleuter, ein Ini der elektronisch durchschaltet auch net so die Gefahrenquelle. Denke das da der Motor an sich bzw. die Lagerung der Bänder mehr Probleme macht wenn sich da was heißläuft.
> 
> Aber sicher das Thema Ex muss erst mal vom Tisch.
> Mit sicherheit handelt es sich hier um eine feuergefährtete Betriebsstätte.
> Also RCD Pflicht 300mA oder kleiner.


So wie alle Vorredner auch schon sagten. Du solltest dich DRINGEND! informieren. Deine Aussage hier zeigt, das du vom Thema Explosionsschutz keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Also ich denke mein Onkel soll sich da mal schlau machen, nur denk ich ein Asynchron Motor ist denk ich nicht die Funkenschleuter, ein Ini der elektronisch durchschaltet auch net so die Gefahrenquelle. Denke das da der Motor an sich bzw. die Lagerung der Bänder mehr Probleme macht wenn sich da was heißläuft.
> 
> Aber sicher das Thema Ex muss erst mal vom Tisch.
> Mit sicherheit handelt es sich hier um eine feuergefährtete Betriebsstätte.
> Also RCD Pflicht 300mA oder kleiner.



Alles was in einen Ex installiert wird muss den Anforderungen der Zoneneinteilung
entsprechen. Ein Ex Motor und ein normaler Motor, dazwischen gibt es schon 
Unterschiede und das nicht nur im Preis. 
Meine bitte an dich hole dir da einen richtigen Fachmann zur Hilfe, du scheinst 
das hier auf die Leichte Schulter zu nehmen. Dein Onkel wird wahrscheinlich nur
auf die kosten schauen und ähnlich reagieren wie du. Bitte bedenke nicht nur
ihr beiden könnt schaden dabei nehmen, sondern auch andere und wenn es 
der Feuerwehrmann ist dem beim löschen etwas passiert.


----------



## lubof (7 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Deine Aussage hier zeigt, das du vom Thema Explosionsschutz keine Ahnung hast.


 
da kann ich nur sagen: *ACK*

wenn du EX hast, dann muss hier schon mal der schaltschrank aus der halle raus. und die kabeldurchbrüche verschlossen werden. die sensoren müssen eigensicher ausgeführt werden. und die motoren müssen als EX-Motoren ausgeführt sein! 

Und nimm dir diese EX-Geschichte wirklich zu Herzen. Wenn mal was passiert, dann bleibt dein onkel komplett auf dem schaden sitzen. und es wird sicherlich auch rechtlich an dich herangetreten.

Mein Tipp für dich: Kontaktiere einen Elektrobetrieb in deiner nähe, welcher sich öfter mit solchen themen auseinandersetzt, und lass dich da von ihm beraten.


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Also ich denke mein Onkel soll sich da mal schlau machen, nur denk ich ein Asynchron Motor ist denk ich nicht die Funkenschleuter, ein Ini der elektronisch durchschaltet auch net so die Gefahrenquelle. Denke das da der Motor an sich bzw. die Lagerung der Bänder mehr Probleme macht wenn sich da was heißläuft.
> 
> Aber sicher das Thema Ex muss erst mal vom Tisch.
> Mit sicherheit handelt es sich hier um eine feuergefährtete Betriebsstätte.
> Also RCD Pflicht 300mA oder kleiner.



Es geht nicht um Funkenschleuder, sondern darum, dass du als Fachmann, der eine Änderung bzw Erweiterung  an einer bestehenden Anlage durchführst und somit für die daraus entstehende Gefährdung in Haftung genommen werden kannst.

Außerdem auch ein "normaler" Motor kann problemlos zum Zünder werden. 

Ich würde mich mit der BG und/oder Versicherung in Verbindung setzen. 


bike


P.S: Ich kann verstehen, dass du dies nicht hören willst/wolltest doch besser jetzt reagieren als später für einen Unfall verantwortlich sein.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> ...nur denk ich ein Asynchron Motor ist denk ich nicht die Funkenschleuter...



Für einen MEISTER hast du entweder keine Ahnung oder bist echt naiv. Wie alle dir hier versuchen mitzuteilen, nimm den Ex-Schutz nicht auf die leichte Schulter. Uns ist heute noch ein 22kW, 2960 1/min Motor hopps gegangen. Blaue Welle und Funkenbildung, wegen eines defekten Lagers.. das kann manchmal ganz schnell gehen. 

Kleiner Versuch am Rande: Schnapp dir einen Motor z.B. 2,2kW, fixier die Welle (dicke Maschinenschraubzwinge) und bedeck den Klemmbrettdeckel mit einem leichten, staubigen Medium, z.B. Mehl. Du wirst merken, das du an der Klemmbrettdichtung Staubentwicklung infolge der Überlast hast..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Jan (7 März 2011)

*Mit dem einen Bein im Knast; mit dem Anderen im Grab.*

Ich kann hier auch nur meinen Vorrednern zustimmen.
Nimm das mit dem EX am besten genauer als man sollte.
Als Meister steht man immer mit einem Bein im Knast und mit dem Anderen im Grab.
Bei dir scheint das momentan mehr als zuzutreffen.
Es sollte auch überprüft werden, ob man trotz eventuellem Bestandsschutz (wenn es soetwas im EX-Bereich gibt) nicht doch in die Sicherheit investieren sollte.
Es sollte auch überprüft werden, ob durch die Schlitten und Bänder statische Aufladungen ergeben könnten, die zu eine Funkenbildung führen könnten.
Beim fördern durch Rohrsysteme ist schon so manches Silo durch Staub+Funke (durch statische Aufladung) explodiert.
Deshalb gibt es heutzutage auch schon extra Kanäle oder Klappen, durch die der Druck bei einer Explosion kontrolliert entweichen kann.
Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass du nicht nur das Leben vieler Menschen und die Existens deines Onkels, sondern auch deinen Meisterbrief aus Spiel setzt, wenn du die EX-Thematik nicht ernst nimmst.

Es will dir hier niemand etwas böses, wir wollen dich nur davor bewahren schwerwiegende Fehler zu machen.

Ich finde es gut, dass du schon eigene Ansätze für das Programm hast.
Wenn es hapert, einfach fragen und zeigen, was du hast.

Im Prinzip kannst du deine Funktionsbeschreibung so runterprogrammieren.
Aber die Sicherheit nicht vergessen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (7 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Also ich denke mein Onkel soll sich da mal schlau machen, nur denk ich ein Asynchron Motor ist denk ich nicht die Funkenschleuter, ein Ini der elektronisch durchschaltet auch net so die Gefahrenquelle. Denke das da der Motor an sich bzw. die Lagerung der Bänder mehr Probleme macht wenn sich da was heißläuft.
> 
> Aber sicher das Thema Ex muss erst mal vom Tisch.
> Mit sicherheit handelt es sich hier um eine feuergefährtete Betriebsstätte.
> Also RCD Pflicht 300mA oder kleiner.



Vielleicht solltest du nicht so viel denken, sondern lesen und zwar Vorschriften. Wie haben hier auch einen Kunden mit 16 grossen Silos, was meinst du was der TÜV gesagt hat (wegen Versicherung kommt der einmal im Jahr), als der Informiert wurde, dass wir ein Umbau planen, "alles in EX bitte, im Bereich der Silos"
Wostehen die Silos? Ich hoffe nicht zu nah in meiner Gegend 




Jan schrieb:


> Es will dir hier niemand etwas böses, wir wollen dich nur davor bewahren schwerwiegende Fehler zu machen.


*ACK*


----------



## floppy (8 März 2011)

Morgen!

Ich habe mal ein bisschen mitgelesen...
Alsooooo, ich würde wirklich als allerallleralllererstens wegen dem EX schauen!
Ich habe mehrere Jahre in einer Mühle gearbeitet und in dieser Zeit sind 2 Explosionen bei, zur Gruppe gehörenden, Mühlen passiert! Ist also echt nicht mit zu Spaßen.
Die Anlagen müßen bei Veränderung - die hast Du ja vor - definitiv nach ATEX gebaut sein. Sonst kannst Du schon mal Deine Auswanderung in ein Land planen welches nicht ausliefert! Ok, vielleicht übertrieben aber wenn der Kasten hoch geht......
Wenn Ihr keine Lust habt viel Geld für ein Gutachten auzugeben, dann versuch wenigstens Dich an die Faustregel zu halten:
Nah am Staub: Zone 20 (Füllstandssonden usw)
Mittelnah: Zone 21(Antriebe usw)
Weit weg: Zone 22 (Z.B. Beleuchtung, Steckdosen usw)
Bedeutet: Die Geräte müssen diese Kennzeichnung tragen! Also evtl. neu anschaffen. Das wäre dann allerdings verdammt teuer da Ex-Geräte den Ex-Zuschlag haben.
Aber genau genommen dürftest Du die Geräte dann auch nicht installieren weil Du anscheinend keine Ex-Weiterbildung hast.
Aber, vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes: http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sectors/mechanical/files/atex/guide/atexguidelines_august2008_de.pdf

Natürlich gelten für Dinge wie Bänder, Lager usw ähnliche Regeln. Vor allem Druckentlastungsklappen für den Fall der Fälle halt wenns knallt, dann bitte in den vorgegebenen Weg

Aber entscheiden mußt natürlich Du alleine bzw Dein Onkel.

Will Dir den Spaß auch nicht vermiesen, aber im Zweifelsfall halt besser Onkelchen enttäuschen.....

Schönen Tag Euch allen


----------



## Simon (8 März 2011)

Hier ist noch ein Link, der sich speziell auf Muehlen und Getreidelager bezieht.
http://www.muehlen.org/fileadmin/redaktion/pdf/leitlinien/Leitfaden_Explosionsschutz.pdf


----------



## jackjones (12 März 2011)

rogseut schrieb:


> Bin Meister Elektrotechnik hab SPS-Fachkraft gemacht und ca. 2 Jahre Programmier Erfahrung.


 

Wozu brauchst Du dann hilfe? Oder soll Dir das jemand mal eben umsonst programmieren?


----------



## rogseut (13 März 2011)

*Umsonst?*

Umsonst ist nie was, höchstens kostenlos. 
Spaß bei Seite sind gerade am klären mit dem Ex-Schutz.
Bis dahin will ich schon mal ein paar Sachen erledigt haben.
Wollte eigentlich ein KTP600 zur Visualisierung nehmen, bin aber gestern auf die Idee gekommen den sowieso schon vorhanden PC dazu zu benutzen.
Ich hab das leider noch nie gemacht.

Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben zur Visualisierung am PC?

Es Handelt sich um einen Standart PC mit Windows XP, die Verbindung möchte ich über den vorhandenen COM MPI Adapter machen.


----------



## lubof (13 März 2011)

dann ganz einfach mit wincc die visu erstellen und als runtime auf dem pc laufen lassen...


----------



## rogseut (13 März 2011)

Vieles ist neu für mich.Sry wenn ich öfter mal blöd frag.

Ist das nicht besser das über WinCC RT laufen lassen, so das der Startbildschirm automatisch kommt, und der Anwender nicht im WinCC rumklicken muss.

Bin gerade am schaun wie ich das einrichten muss, komm aber nicht sorecht weiter, sry hab nie damit gearbeitet.
1. Hab eine PC Station hinzugefügt und dort einmal das WinCC Felxible RT hinzugefügt.

Wie muss ich diese nun in WinCC Projektieren, normalerweiße wählt man ja ein Panel aus z.b. KTP1000 ein PC Station kann man aber nicht einfügen oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

Um eine WinCCflexibel PC Runtime projektieren zu können brauchst du
die ausbaustufe Advanced, die musst käuflich erwerben. Im übrigen brauchst
du auf deinen Runtime PC, WinCCflexibel RT, die auch gekauft werden muss,
dieser Preis richtet sich nach der Anzahl der PowerTags. 
Eine PC Runtime ist schon sehr leistungsfähig, überlege dir ob du das wirklich
brauchst. Es kann schon preiswerter und ausreichend sein wenn du ein Panel
nimmst, weil nicht nur die Software kostet Geld sondern auch Schnittstellen,
zur Anbindung an die Steuerung.


----------



## rogseut (13 März 2011)

*RT oder Panel*

WinCCFlexible Advanced ist vorhanden, RT würde ich mal Ebay schaun.
COM MPI Adapter als Kopplung zwischen PC und Steuerung hat er eh schon.

Aber vielleicht haste recht und ich mach alles auf einem Normalen Panel.
Denke aber ne RT wird günstiger sein als ein KTP1000.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

Wenn Panel, Advanced und Adapter schon vorhanden sind würde ich das Panel 
vergessen. Wenn du geschickt programmierst, kommst du mit einer Lizens von
128 PT zurecht.


----------

